# Things from Your Childhood that Did Not Age Well



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 6, 2021)

I am certain that anyone who has reached a certain age (such as 25 or above) has felt nostalgia for their childhood at least once, and desired to revisit elements of their childhood, such as a favorite book, movie, television series, or video game. In some of those instances, the element that the person is revisiting proves to be as excellent as it was when they first experienced it, but, in other instances, the element has not aged well; perhaps the person never noticed how poorly-made the item was, or the item is representative of a time when society was very different from how it is, now.

Therefore, I wish to ask any user here above the age of 25 if they have revisited elements of their childhood, only to be horrified to learn that those elements do not match the fond memories of them that those users hold.

During my childhood, I watched Saturday morning cartoons, as did many people around my age at that time (but do not worry, I still was very active and got plenty of exercise), which I enjoyed very much. Recently, over the past several years, I have been re-watching some of those series, and several of them, such as _Street Sharks, Extreme Dinosaurs,_ and the original _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles,_ are not nearly as good as I remember them being; they are incredibly corny and campy, with flat characters and very little depth in their plots, and could be very repetitive, at times. I am glad that I have been able to revisit them, but I have no intention to do so, again. Thankfully, however, some other series from my childhood, such as _Reboot, Gargoyles,_ and _Swat Kats,_ are as excellent as I remember them being, so I shall have no problem watching them numerous times. I plan to rewatch both _Mighty Max_ and _Mummies Alive_ at some point, so I hope that they are as good as I remember to be.

The original _Space Jam, The Pagemaster,_ and _Richie Rich_ are some movies that I enjoyed during my childhood, but I shall admit are not exactly masterpieces. Now that I am an adult, I see that _Space Jam_ was an attempt to capitalize on Michael Jordan’s celebrity status at that time to rebrand the _Loony Toons_ franchise for new and younger audiences by making the characters seem to be “cool” and “hip,” with basketball (which was insanely popular at that time) as the vessel for their rebranding. _The Pagemaster_ and _Richie Rich_ similarly capitalized on Macaulay Culkin’s popularity during the 1990’s; _The Pagemaster_ has a jumbled plot of random adventures with only a vague central narrative. _Richie Rich_ has a coherent plot, but is really nothing spectacular. However, I own all three movies and still watch them, on occasion.

Thankfully, there are not too many aspects of my childhood that have proven to be worse than how I remembered them; nearly everything from my childhood is as great as I remembered it being.

What does everyone else here say about this? What are some aspects of your childhood that simply are not as great as you remembered them to be?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm glad Swat Kats is still good.

We really loved the anthropomorphic cartoons in the 90s eh.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Gin (Dec 6, 2021)

the nintendo 64 (still my fav console tho  )

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 6, 2021)

Zwarte Piet. 

I still like games like Banjo Kazooie and most Nintendo 64 games but yeah. They haven't aged well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 6, 2021)

I loved Reboot and Swat Kats.

I second Nintendo 64.  But other than that not many things. I still like just about everything from my childhood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 6, 2021)

All of my old threads and posts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Larrk (Dec 6, 2021)

Pokemon Go

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 6, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> All of my old threads and posts


I know these feels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solar (Dec 6, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> the _Loony Toons_ franchise


----------



## Yamato (Dec 6, 2021)

I still find my childhood favorites enjoyable


----------



## Shanks (Dec 7, 2021)

There was no internet during my childhood. Can you guys imagine how life was like back then?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 7, 2021)

Shanks said:


> There was no internet during my childhood. Can you guys imagine how life was like back then?


Simple

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 7, 2021)

Final Fantasy 7 comes to mind. While I've revisited the game several times on and off over the years. It wasn't until a few years ago when I started a playthrough I realised this wasn't really for me anymore.

In particular the way the dialogue is written is really awkward at times. One example is when you meet president Shinra early in the game.. where he compares Cloud to sephiroth and then promptly snaps his fingers and a boss appears.

The entire scene looks pretty silly both in presentation and in the context of the game.

While I didn't get very far in that playthrough and the game is pretty good in general.. it's clear that some parts of the writing could have been done better. Though I suppose all final fantasy games have that in common


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 7, 2021)

Me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 7, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Me


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 7, 2021)

Ive always looked young for my age and the pandemic aged all my years in one go. I now look older than I should.

So basically yes me too.

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 7, 2021)

My dick.

It used to be a foot longer...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 7, 2021)

Shanks said:


> There was no internet during my childhood. Can you guys imagine how life was like back then?


Same.
Lego
Mechano
Marble run
Books
Flintstones
Music
Instruments

also encyclopaedias like Brittanica were the Law when it came to finding out facts and referencing rather than google.
Dorling Kindersly

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 7, 2021)

It is not your childhood that ages but you.

If I got back to the 90s and early 00s I'll have the same amount of fun (if not even more) that I had then.

The only thing that did not age well from my childhood was my optimism and faith in the technological, social and overall scientific progress but that comes with being born and sentient before the net exploded and the world tried to globalise in all the wrong ways.

We are all products of the times and as we age we often look back through current eyes and that is never an appropriate way to view the past.

With that being said...

Fuck The Bold and the Beautiful and how it somehow got my whole country conquered to the point even we kids knew all the characters by name AND SOMEHOW THIS RAN FOR 8000 EPISODES AND IT MAKES MY SOUL HURT TRYING TO JUSTIFY ANY LOGICAL WAY THIS HAPPENED AND HOW MANY HOURS OF MY CHILDHOOD THAT SHOW RAN ON THE BACKGROUND AS MY GRANDMA (RIP GRANDMA I MISS YOU SO MUCH) WATCHED IT RELIGIOUSLY WHILE GRANDPA WAS TRYING NOT TO BASH HIS HEAD INTO THE WALL WAITING TO WATCH SOME FUCKING LIONS HUNT ON ANIMAL PLANET...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 7, 2021)

THIS IS THE FACE OF MILLIONS OF ELDERLY WOMEN EXPERIENCING ORGASMS AT ONCE BACK IN THE DAY...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 7, 2021)

OH BUT OFC I HAD TO CLICK ON THAT IMAGE AS I WAS GOOGLING IT FOR YOU WHY SHOULDN'T HAVE AND OH LOOK WHAT A SURPSISE ATT EH TITLT E I FUCKING AM DED NDFDNFKNLKFS


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 7, 2021)

Lalisa said:


>



Why are you reacting like that to my post?


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 7, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> I'm glad Swat Kats is still good.
> 
> We really loved the anthropomorphic cartoons in the 90s eh.



I remember this was surprisingly dark for a childrens cartoon. 

Well at least the episode about that infectious insect from outer space that fed on radioactive material But they really went into detail when humans who got bitten started transforming.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Solar (Dec 8, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you reacting like that to my post?


It's called Looney Tunes.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2021)

*Things from my childhood that didn't age well?

Me. I didn't age well. Me.*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 8, 2021)

when i was a kid all my friends' moms had a crush on russell crowe

prolly not so much now


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2021)

Velvet said:


> *Things from my childhood that didn't age well?
> 
> Me. I didn't age well. Me.*


has anyone truly aged well?
j/k


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2021)

Shanks said:


> There was no internet during my childhood. Can you guys imagine how life was like back then?


annoying since you'd need to search the libraries for research materials 

I don't know how schools handle it now though


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 8, 2021)

When I was younger, I found _Three Ninjas_ to be a fun and comedic family movie, but, having rewatched it as an adult, it seems to be a cheap combination of _Home Alone_ and _The Karate Kid,_ with none of the charm or emotional depth of those films.



Lalisa said:


> It's called Looney Tunes.



I am sorry, but that is an easy mistake to make, since one would expect that two words that rhyme would have similar spellings.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am sorry, but that is an easy mistake to make, since one would expect that two words that rhyme would have similar spellings.


mandella effect

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 9, 2021)

Nightfall said:


> Final Fantasy 7 comes to mind. While I've revisited the game several times on and off over the years. It wasn't until a few years ago when I started a playthrough I realised this wasn't really for me anymore.
> 
> In particular the way the dialogue is written is really awkward at times. One example is when you meet president Shinra early in the game.. where he compares Cloud to sephiroth and then promptly snaps his fingers and a boss appears.
> 
> ...



I think the translation was bad. But FF7 is still awesome. What blasphemy is this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 9, 2021)

Man you have a lot of time to revisit old series.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 13, 2021)

_Onegai Teacher_ actually premiered during my adolescence, not my childhood, but I still wish to mention it, here, since I do not believe that it has aged well. I was in high school when that series premiered, so the idea of a high school student entering into a relationship with his amazingly attractive teacher definitely appealed to me, since I actually had several female teachers who were only slightly older than me and whom I found to be attractive. However, I now find the series to be very dull and melodramatic, selling itself on its premise of "forbidden love" between a teacher and student, plus occasional fanservice, as well, so I have no intention of ever revisiting it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 17, 2021)

james bond movie pre Daniel Craig


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 18, 2021)

Pokemon R/B/Y and G/S/C have aged very poorly. Not just the visuals, but the games are practically unplayable to me now. Like the way that the Pokemon Box on the PCs back then required all kinds of loading and stuff. I have no patience for that anymore. lol

I will always consider Pokemon G/S/C to be fantastic games... but they are fantastic games from a historical standpoint now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amol (Dec 18, 2021)

Lot of cartoons that I used to watch.
It is not that they became bad but I just find them incredibly simple and cheesy.

I can't watch full episode of many of them.
Tom and Jerry still good though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 19, 2021)

wibisana said:


> james bond movie pre Daniel Craig



Which specific movies, and why?



Amol said:


> Lot of cartoons that I used to watch.
> It is not that they became bad but I just find them incredibly simple and cheesy.
> 
> I can't watch full episode of many of them.
> Tom and Jerry still good though.



I know that feeling, since many animated series from my childhood now feel corny and campy, as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 24, 2021)

Harmonie said:


> Pokemon R/B/Y and G/S/C have aged very poorly. Not just the visuals, but the games are practically unplayable to me now. Like the way that the Pokemon Box on the PCs back then required all kinds of loading and stuff. I have no patience for that anymore. lol
> 
> I will always consider Pokemon G/S/C to be fantastic games... but they are fantastic games from a historical standpoint now.



While I wouldn't go as far (at least for GSC), these games definitely aged a little poorly in certain aspects haha. The lack of availability of good moves and Pokémon is really annoying, and the awful level curve plus barebones Kanto region detract from the fun too. I also love how Nintendo couldn't enable long-distance trading for VC GSC even though that would be far, far, FAR easier and IMO should be possible... 

Still Crystal is one of the better Pokémon games, I replayed it like a dozen times at this point (in contrast, only replayed ORAS like half that)  

Even for such a small and old game, GSC does an amazing job with world-building and a lot of the challenging opponents like Whitney are really well done. The world-building IMO is on another level.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 24, 2021)

@Jim What's so funny?


----------



## Jim (Dec 24, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> @Jim What's so funny?


Nintendo


Aegon Targaryen said:


> I also love how Nintendo couldn't enable long-distance trading for VC GSC even though that would be far, far, FAR easier and IMO should be possible...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 24, 2021)

Jim said:


> Nintendo



Yeah, I don't understand why they didn't or couldn't do this lol. Link cables are so inconvenient, as is even finding someone with a 3DS and their own copy of the game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 24, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> @Jim What's so funny?


everything, apparently

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 24, 2021)

wibisana said:


> james bond movie pre Daniel Craig


goldeneye is still a banger

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 24, 2021)

Gin said:


> everything, apparently



Sounds like the Joker.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Dec 28, 2021)

Cigarette vending machines. They were all over when I was a kid.


----------



## Voyeur (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 28, 2021)

Why did one man shoot the other man for no apparent reason? What was the point of that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 2, 2022)

The Pokémon anime. Full of holes and inconsistencies. Still love S1 and S2 though, and some of the OSTs of future seasons.

The first two (and probably almost all of the) Harry Potter movies. I have no idea how I enjoyed the first two movies as a kid, but I didn't as an adult. Prisoner of Azkaban was still good though.

Skittles. Too sugary. Given that I love sugary drinks and desserts, that's saying something.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 2, 2022)

Star Trek Voyager seasons 3-7.


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> There was no internet during my childhood. Can you guys imagine how life was like back then?


Lol! Back in the day! No internet, no home computers, no cell phones (I go back to the old dial phones), no microwave ovens, no color TVs (also with dials and no remotes)! So many nos! Every house that could afford one had an encyclopedia and good dictionary for school use!

As far as toons go, what doesn't hold up is quite a lot of Hanna Barbara--even the Flintstones after the introduction of Pebbles and Bam Bam (always hated Bam Bam!). An exception was Jonny Quest. The first cartoon I can recall that had actual rather realistically designed characters who had serious adventures. I've loved 'boy's' action cartoons ever since and it's why I love Shonen anime.

Looney Tunes got their start as movie intros for adult audiences and I still think the older ones are the best.


Swarmy said:


> THIS IS THE FACE OF MILLIONS OF ELDERLY WOMEN EXPERIENCING ORGASMS AT ONCE BACK IN THE DAY...


First, who the heck is this? Second, as a genuine 'elderly' woman, I say heck no! Yuck! Me, I always found Yul Brynner to be a hot commodity.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 2, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why did one man shoot the other man for no apparent reason? What was the point of that?



Because the government didn't allow them to throw nukes at each other instead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 2, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Star Trek Voyager seasons 3-7.



What was wrong with those seasons, briefly? Are they comparable to season 3 of _Gargoyles_ or season 4 of _Reboot?_


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 3, 2022)

Larrk said:


> Pokemon Go



Oh, don't get me started on that 

Thing was all the hype when I was joining college and in months, it disappeared...like a mummer's fart. 

Still low key angry about it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Oh, don't get me started on that
> 
> Thing was all the hype when I was joining college and in months, it disappeared...like a mummer's fart.
> 
> Still low key angry about it.


Isn't it still going on? And what is to be angry about?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Jan 3, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Prisoner of Azkaban was still good though.


Alfonso Cuaron is a great director, that is why.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 3, 2022)

Jim said:


> Isn't it still going on? And what is to be angry about?



It is, but it is nowhere near as big or as awesome it seemed to be earlier.

In 2016, _everyone _seemed crazy about the game, seemingly even non-Pokemon fans. I also hoped there would be trainer battles, which tbf would have made for an amazing social activity. Fast forward to like a year later...and it is comparatively dead.


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I also hoped there would be trainer battles, which tbf would have made for an amazing social activity.


Wait, there's not? O_o


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 3, 2022)

Jim said:


> Wait, there's not? O_o



There is now (has been for a few years IIRC), but it wasn't the case earlier.


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> There is now (has been for a few years IIRC), but it wasn't the case earlier.


I actually never picked it up. Though i did pick up that joke app called poking mango

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2022)

Jim said:


> mandella effect


Mandela*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Mandela*


that was a full page ago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2022)

Jim said:


> that was a full page ago


So was the post you quoted

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke (Jan 3, 2022)

Picking on the girl you liked, didn't age well.

When I was a wee lad, if we were smitten by a lass, we'd show it by pushing her to the ground, calling her a slur, and walking away. Maybe taking off one of her shoes.

Now, when I do that, the other people on the bus gang up on me and kick me, off.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 4, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> Star Trek Voyager seasons 3-7.


 
Didn't watch a lot of Voyager, but I would say the first and last seasons of Deep Space Nine weren't that good either. They kinda screwed up the prophet arc. Though personally I would say most of Star Trek fluctuates a lot in quality.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 4, 2022)

My pokemon card collection, that I begged my mom to spend lots of money on because "it would be worth a lot in the future."

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 4, 2022)

-some rap songs I used to listen to

-the old crush I had


----------



## Chronophage (Jan 4, 2022)

Gin said:


> the nintendo 64 (still my fav console tho  )


Yeah, old 3D graphics in general.


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 4, 2022)

Nightfall said:


> Didn't watch a lot of Voyager, but I would say the first and last seasons of Deep Space Nine weren't that good either. They kinda screwed up the prophet arc. Though personally I would say most of Star Trek fluctuates a lot in quality.


I swore off of all Star Trek after the idiocy of 'Spock's Brain' and that one with the half painted black/half painted white characters. Awful stuff that insulted my intelligence even back in the '60s!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

